# 3 Centa Bottle Expertise Needed



## Ineedainfo (Dec 10, 2019)

Hello folks out there on this forum!  Hopeful some of you out there can provide me some feedback on a 3 Centa bottle I found in a barn.  See the pictures.  Needing some expertise with details about the bottle, year make, where made and probable selling value would be great.  The picture of the bottom has the Letters in caps L C W and also the number 3 is listed…is that indicative of where it was produced?


----------



## bubbas dad (Dec 10, 2019)

the LCW should read LGW, which stands for Laurens Glass Works. the 3 should be the date code but i don't remember them. you can look up glass markers marks for LGW and that should tell you how to read them.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 10, 2019)

Never seen one before. But, whether it's blown or ABM can also help date it.


----------



## Ineedainfo (Dec 11, 2019)

bubbas dad said:


> the LCW should read LGW, which stands for Laurens Glass Works. the 3 should be the date code but i don't remember them. you can look up glass markers marks for LGW and that should tell you how to read them.



I looked more closely at the bottom....you are absolutely correct...it is a G and not a C upon closer inspection.  I will do the homework suggested on date code.  Based on what I have read online thus far, have not seen anything about an LGC marking on the bottom of 3 Centa bottles?....just cities/states made in or no marking at all.  Thank you for your feedback/insight...very helpful discovery info.


----------



## Ineedainfo (Dec 11, 2019)

slugplate said:


> Never seen one before. But, whether it's blown or ABM can also help date it.



Thank you for the feedback.


----------

